# This is Vietnam



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)




----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Um whats the point of this thread?


----------



## Pho-sure (Nov 27, 2005)

Seek and you shall find the answer.


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Would you like this to be moved to the Travel and Geography section?


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Looks like a very idealized Vietnam to me.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

These look like screen shots from an old musical video or something like that.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Errr... Great pics! :crazy:


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

:weirdo:

The thread that is.


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

its a music video... the scenes r live though

this video is not communist propaganda... it was made abroad, but filmed in vietnam 
(cheaper, and beautiful)

yeh, it is alittle to idealized, but vietnam isnt far from it


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

It's pretty. I liked.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:lol:

I like the pics, but the title is a bit fishy - but I'll agree on it's part of Vietnamese culture


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

What the hell is going on here?????? I expected to see pics about Vietnam


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It started out in another part, but was moved here... I don't really know why..


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice place


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I see nothing interesting about the country


----------



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

pretty.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

A few pics from my lasr year trip....


----------

